# mach2/3 +y multi-pass issue



## fireneuf (Jun 25, 2012)

multy-pass issue Mach2/3 issue I hope some can help me with. the first pass at cutting pattern is ok, second pass all is good except y plunges correct depth but is .09375" to the positive from original plunge, next cut offsets the same distance positive correct pattern. It is like y is stepping down rather than going straight down. Any suggestions.
Thank you.


----------



## geotek (Mar 4, 2012)

Maybe I'm missing something here. It depends how you look at your table, but usually, X is right/left. Y is front/back. Z is up/down.
When I look at my machine:
-X is to the left, +X is to the right.
-Y is toward me, +Y is away from me.
-Z is down, +Z is up.
I almost always use the top surface of the material as Z=0, so if Z= -0.5 would mean the cutter has plunged 0.5" into the material. 
Maybe you have your Z and Y axis mixed?


----------



## fireneuf (Jun 25, 2012)

y and z are correct position always zero at material top it is like it is loosing its y homing position when it moves above material to start next plunge to depth.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Could it be a loose grub screw on your y stepper.


----------



## fireneuf (Jun 25, 2012)

i will look thank you


----------

